# المجموعة الاولى من مكتبة 3d atrcam



## salah_design (17 أبريل 2011)

هذه المجموعة الاولى من مكتبة 3d 
التحميل من المرفقات
وضع رد قبل التحميل


----------



## بوفاطمة (18 أبريل 2011)

تسلم يابطل


----------



## tarek shata (18 أبريل 2011)

اشكرا يا اخ صلاح زادك اللة علما ويسر لك امرك وحبب فيك خلقة
واشكرك جدا على البرنامج


----------



## waredf (30 أبريل 2011)

salah_design قال:


> هذه المجموعة الاولى من مكتبة 3d
> التحميل من المرفقات
> وضع رد قبل التحميل


 شكرا للك اخي الكريم


----------



## yousefarfat (2 مايو 2011)

اشكرك


----------



## waredf (2 مايو 2011)

*وارد محردة*



yousefarfat قال:


> اشكرك


 شكرا لك اخي يوسف


----------



## همس بدوى (2 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hassan essaleh (2 مايو 2011)

baraka allah fi 3omrek


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (2 مايو 2011)

تسلم اخى الفاضل


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي صلاح


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء جميعا
اسعد الله اوقاتكم 
اشكركم على كلامكم ودعواتكم وارجوا ان يتقبل الله مني هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه تعالى
وان شاء الله في الغد سوف ارفع المجموعة الثانية
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ucancam (5 مايو 2011)

جهود جبارة


----------



## رائد محمودي (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وفي امثالك


----------



## عبد الرحمن ويحا (9 مايو 2011)

ياسلام عليك حلوجدددددددددددددداً


----------



## tyson (12 مايو 2011)

*سلمت يداك يا صلاح*​


----------



## عبد الرحمن ويحا (15 مايو 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## رائد محمودي (15 مايو 2011)

*[email protected]*

[=;]اشكرا يا اخ صلاح زادك اللة علما ويسر لك امرك وحبب فيك خلقه يا اخي الكريم .
واشكرك جدا على البرنامج[/]


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا
واشكركم على طيب كلماتكم
اشكركم من كل قلبي 
كل الاجترام للجميع


----------



## yousef hiari (16 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا استاذ صلاح


----------



## yousef hiari (16 مايو 2011)

جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

yousef hiari قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا استاذ صلاح


اشكر لك مرورك يا غالي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## waredf (18 مايو 2011)

تعيش يا معلم


----------



## salah_design (18 مايو 2011)

waredf قال:


> تعيش يا معلم


الله يخليك 
وفعلا دائما يسعدني مرورك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## رائد محمودي (23 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abushadi (3 يونيو 2011)

الله ينفعك بما علمك ولا يحرمك أجر ما علمت غيرك


----------



## eng.mai_90 (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزك الله خير


----------



## salah_design (5 يونيو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزك الله خير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسعدني مرورك بعد ان ظننت انك لا تريد التعقيب على مشاركاتي
فلك زمن طويل لم تنورني بارائك وملاحظاتك
تقبل تحيالي اخي الكريم


----------



## حيدر_7227 (15 يونيو 2011)

الففففففففففففففففففف شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## rager10 (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad_raie (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على هالموضوع المميز


----------



## خلود ماجد (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام حمامي (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أستاذي الكريم
و بعد غياب طويل و جهد أكبر تمكنت بفضل معونتك و معونة بعض الأعضاء في النتدى من تشغيل الماكينة
جزاكم الله كل خير
و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## yacineess19 (7 أغسطس 2011)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ابويوسف ومريم ر (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور حبيبى


----------



## senuors (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حيدر ماكس (13 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم ياغالي..


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## khdroj (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا مقدم


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

tarek shata قال:


> اشكرا يا اخ صلاح زادك اللة علما ويسر لك امرك وحبب فيك خلقة
> واشكرك جدا على البرنامج


شكرا


----------



## artcam (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررر


----------



## artcam (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## هشام العمدة (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ing.ahmad (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك


----------



## wood200983 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وقواك على عمل الخير وزادك كرماً و علماً


----------



## adilo cnc (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي صلاح

*


----------



## m_kharoba (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## plm plm (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي*


----------



## adel1158 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## artcam (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الى من يريد ان يتعلم الارت كام عليه الاتصال:*****************
* وضع وسائل الاتصال المختلفة من خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المشرف*


----------



## fadydida (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## georgeoo2010 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ياباشا


----------



## شاكرلله (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## وليد وصفى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## بلال زبيب (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلم عليكم
لا بد من ان نشكر الاخوان المساهمين في علوا شاءن المنتدى 
ادامك الله واتمنلى لك التوفيق والنجاح بعملك ولا تنسني بالدعاء


----------



## salah_design (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بلال زبيب قال:


> السلم عليكم
> لا بد من ان نشكر الاخوان المساهمين في علوا شاءن المنتدى
> ادامك الله واتمنلى لك التوفيق والنجاح بعملك ولا تنسني بالدعاء


الشكر لله اخي

اسال الله لك بان يكون مثواك الجنة مع الذين انعم الله عليهم
بكم ومعكم ان شاء الله نرتقي 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عماد بيشوى (23 نوفمبر 2011)

salah_design قال:


> هذه المجموعة الاولى من مكتبة 3d
> التحميل من المرفقات
> وضع رد قبل التحميل



شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## عماد بيشوى (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه المشاركه


----------



## اسلام ذك (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا رجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## tokoco (28 نوفمبر 2011)

رائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## بلال زبيب (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
تسلم الايادي 
اخ صالح relief clipart librery
بي art cam 9.1
لا يعمل معي على ويندوز 7
بس على فيستا يعمل 
ما المشكله


----------



## youkouss (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جاري التحميل


----------



## fuaad (29 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم اخي صلاح واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## hafidw (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور:16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15::15:*


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## loverman99 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

danke schoen


----------



## المدني السوري (30 ديسمبر 2011)

تشكر يا أخي ... عسى ان تكون حسنات في صحيفتك

سؤال : هل هناك كلمة سر مطلوبة لبدء التحميل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## loverman99 (4 يناير 2012)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## eng1_romy (6 يناير 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## allam_1989 (7 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rimawi2008 (7 يناير 2012)

شكررررررررا


----------



## mopeen (8 يناير 2012)

*thank u so match*


----------



## اسلام ذك (8 يناير 2012)

انت استاذ يا بشمهندس


----------



## حسن-12 (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## omar125o (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي صلاح


----------



## daherey (12 يناير 2012)

سكرا استاذ صلاح


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## سامح عبدالغفار (4 فبراير 2012)

salah_design قال:


> هذه المجموعة الاولى من مكتبة 3d
> التحميل من المرفقات
> وضع رد قبل التحميل



الف شكر


----------



## chiguer (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي صلاح داءما لديك الجديد تابع اننا نتابع اعمالك,جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدمياطى22 (7 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك على علمك النافع
وعلى مجهودك الرائع


----------



## asmk8 (8 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لك اخي يوسف*


----------



## Malik1982 (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ucancam (12 فبراير 2012)

جهول مباركة ان شاء الله


----------



## ucancam (12 فبراير 2012)

الباسوورد أخي الكريم


----------



## يحيى يحيى (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخ صلاح في انتظار المزيييييييييييييييد


----------



## hassan_A (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## chiguer (16 فبراير 2012)

اين الطريق الى المرفقات


----------



## tito_155 (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل نفع الله بك من اراد التعلم


----------



## ABDELATIF1 (21 فبراير 2012)

*
واشكرك جدا على البرنامج*


----------



## osamaqotb (21 فبراير 2012)

paswword?


----------



## حسن الدريدي (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا زجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن الدريدي (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## reskenetworn0001 (11 مارس 2012)

*اشكرك*


----------



## شعبان عيد (15 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamada.. (15 مارس 2012)

الموقع يطلب كلمة مرور لبدء التحميل


----------



## osamaqotb (16 مارس 2012)

الباسوورد؟


----------



## kaza-moules (16 مارس 2012)

مشكور على مجهودك الكبير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعبدالله (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا اخي الفاضل لكن ما هي كلمة المرور يطلبها مني الفورشرد ؟؟؟


----------



## المرادى (30 مارس 2012)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> شكرا اخي الفاضل لكن ما هي كلمة المرور يطلبها مني الفورشرد ؟؟؟



اشاركك الطلب والشكر لاخى الكريم


----------



## عالم التقني (31 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي 
ولكن استغرب من الاخوة الاعضاء في بداية الموضوع لا احد منهم طلب الباسورد!!!!!!!!!!!

هل تتم الردود دون تحميل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اتمنى منك اخي وضع باسورد لتحميل


----------



## NewVHD (6 أبريل 2012)

شكراً كتيييييييييير


----------



## NewVHD (6 أبريل 2012)

الفور شيري عم يطلب باسوورد للسماح بالداونلود, شو هي الباسوورد إذا سمحتوا؟


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## azmena (7 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر استاذ صلاح، 
محتاجين الباسوورد الله يباركلك


----------



## ahmed bakry (10 أبريل 2012)

اتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتا


----------



## ahmed bakry (10 أبريل 2012)

passward plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## لؤلؤ البحار (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## midox23 (21 أبريل 2012)

*مشكوووووووو*


----------



## Hero mm (25 أبريل 2012)

جزال الله كل خير


----------



## Hero mm (25 أبريل 2012)

جزال الله كل خير


----------



## gomaaalex (10 مايو 2012)

مشكووووور والباسورد لو سمحت


----------



## AhmaD RaiE (28 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووور اخي


----------



## زيد محمد عبد الله (29 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء لجهودك الطيبة في نشر المعرفة 
مشكور


----------



## الرفيق حبيب (29 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا قائد


----------



## mohamed_atia113 (2 يونيو 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mohamed_atia113 (2 يونيو 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mohamed_atia113 (2 يونيو 2012)

ما هو ال password ?


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (2 يونيو 2012)

الباسورد لو سمحت


----------



## salah_design (6 يونيو 2012)

يا اخوان والله لم اضع اي باسوورد على الملف فقط انتم حاولوا عمل اشتراك على الفورد شير وجربوا 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## hamada.. (6 يونيو 2012)

يا اخي جربنا وما ضبط ارفعو على موقع تاني شو المشكلة


----------



## salah_design (7 يونيو 2012)

hamada.. قال:


> يا اخي جربنا وما ضبط ارفعو على موقع تاني شو المشكلة


سيتم الرفع على موقع ثاني قريبا


----------



## hamada.. (7 يونيو 2012)

مشكور اخي على الاستجابة


----------



## CRONO (16 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## lebrave (28 أغسطس 2012)

merci


----------



## محمود90 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يا اخى وياريت المزيد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البشائر 2010 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

أطال الله عمرك في طاعته


----------



## mr_medoo (12 سبتمبر 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## tawfek (20 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك


----------



## zaen2002 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور علي الجهد العظيم


----------



## mam2022 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## mohamed_atia113 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ياسر السعيد (12 أكتوبر 2012)

شئكرا أخي صلاح


----------



## سامح عبدالغفار (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر من مصر الثورة


----------



## عبد المحيط (16 أكتوبر 2012)

baraka Allah fika


----------



## AHMED3MMM (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tawfek (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي صلاح


----------



## sylytk (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا للك اخي الكريم


----------



## m nazmy (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ok


----------



## سيد عيسى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

bgfjgfjfkhg


----------



## mankash (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على هذه المشاركه​


----------



## يوسف احمد يوسف (23 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mezmez (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wsm_hg (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## wsm_hg (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بسس ممكن جزاك الله خير الباسورد او ذي ما اتفضلت انو حضرتك رح ترفعوا على موقع تاني 

وممكن سؤال يا استاذ هل يوجد لديك اي مكتبة فيكتور لاين لاي اشكال هندسية او اشكال نباتية ممكن انو تتحمل على برنامج الارت كام او على برنامج كوريل درو 

وكتر الله خيرك


----------



## alfa2x2 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ok merci


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

فعلا مشرف على حق​


----------



## asmk8 (6 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## aeehm (7 يونيو 2013)

تسلم يا اخي العزيز 
الله يرضى عنك انت انسان شهم وتحب تساعد اخوانك 
رحم الله أمراءً تعلم علما فعلمه


----------



## aeehm (9 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي صلاح 
ما هي كلمة السر لتحميل الملفات ؟


----------



## aeehm (10 يونيو 2013)

لا استطيع التحميل -يطلب كلمة المرور
شكرا على جهودك


----------



## zazmad04 (12 يوليو 2013)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## hasan zizo 2003 (15 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## mezmez (22 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي صلاح


----------



## osama labeb (30 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم اخى الفاضل


----------



## mohamedamie (31 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## عالم التقني (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي ولكن كيف يتم تطبيق الملف على الارت كام؟؟


----------



## ahmad3141 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## hhhh-hhhh (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## bilino (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mandocnc (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*cnc*

:31:


salah_design قال:


> هذه المجموعة الاولى من مكتبة 3d
> التحميل من المرفقات
> وضع رد قبل التحميل


----------



## mandocnc (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## mezmez (4 أكتوبر 2013)

merci mon frére


----------



## Ghyas (17 أكتوبر 2013)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ghyas (17 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
طلب مني باسوورد لتحميل الملف .............. مالعمل 
جزيتم خيرا


----------



## mezmez (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي صلاح


----------



## alfa2x2 (30 أكتوبر 2013)

Dtkdkf sffjdgk


----------



## مصطفى صبرى محمود (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الملف مغلق بباسوورد


----------



## طهيري (7 نوفمبر 2013)

salah_design قال:


> هذه المجموعة الاولى من مكتبة 3d
> التحميل من المرفقات
> وضع رد قبل التحميل



شكرا مسبقا


----------



## habbab.habbab (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## habbab.habbab (9 نوفمبر 2013)

ولاكن طلب مني باسورد ما هو ؟


----------



## aeehm (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك والله يجازيك بالخير


----------



## عالم التقني (19 نوفمبر 2013)

سؤالي هل يوجد احد قام بتحميل الملف؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا نعم كيف يوجد رقم سري والاخ المحترم ما كتب رقم السري.
اذا لا تكون مصيبة ان يصل الموضوع 18 الصفحة شكر دون تجربة الملف!!


----------



## ayden13 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي
يا اخي فين الباسوورد للموقع:55::69:


----------



## mohamad al khateeb (23 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ما هي كلمة سر التحميل ولكم الشكر


----------



## ahmedkhl (20 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 7amdi-css (21 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا​


----------



## suli25an (27 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## a_sayed83 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رومنس فلسطين (5 يناير 2014)

اخي في كلمت سر اذا ممكن اتساعدوني


----------



## بن برارة محسن (8 يناير 2014)

merciiii


----------



## zakimc (23 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed fooly (1 مارس 2014)

بيطلب باس وورد


----------



## motoman (19 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## حسن الدريدي (21 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن الدريدي (21 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نجيب نوفل (27 مارس 2014)

ماشاء الله


----------



## aanikri (29 مارس 2014)

tkanks


----------



## hocine8 (5 أبريل 2014)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## miloud_slt (6 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك فيك


----------



## صلا الدين كوسه (8 أبريل 2014)

:77:


----------



## محمددعبس (10 أبريل 2014)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## محمددعبس (11 أبريل 2014)

فين الباسورد


----------



## mohamedpipo (17 أبريل 2014)

مش بيحمل يابشمهندس


----------



## nazar sss (18 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## صلا الدين كوسه (19 أبريل 2014)

very nice:16:


----------



## shadi_alfares (20 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nero hassan (25 أبريل 2014)

ممكن تحمل على سيرفر اخر مش شغااال


----------



## nero hassan (25 أبريل 2014)




----------



## nero hassan (25 أبريل 2014)

ماظهر فى البرنامج حجم البنط وبالتالى مش اعرف اجيب الجى كود ولا اى شيى


----------



## moumen05 (11 مايو 2014)

thanx


----------



## هجر 19 (12 مايو 2014)

مشكور اخي


----------



## shadi_alfares (14 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ucancam (27 مايو 2014)

جهود جبارة مشكورة أخ صلاح


----------



## ucancam (27 مايو 2014)

جهود جبارة مشكورة أخ صلاح ... لكن ما هو باسوورد التحميل لو سمحت


----------



## tariqsa (27 مايو 2014)

شكراً مقدماً


----------



## tariqsa (27 مايو 2014)

للأسف لم استفد من الملف 

عليه كلمة سر 

عموماً مشكور


----------



## ahmed elnaqep (29 مايو 2014)

يوجد باسورد على الجهاز ارجو وضعه


----------



## ahmed elnaqep (29 مايو 2014)

سورى الباسورد على الملف


----------



## mezmez (1 يونيو 2014)

طلب الموقع الباسواد اخي يا ريت تعطيني الباسوارد


----------



## f_alhaddar (2 يونيو 2014)

_مشكوووووور يا استاذ صلاح_​


----------



## mohamedamie (4 يونيو 2014)

merci


----------



## hhhh-hhhh (5 يونيو 2014)

thanks


----------



## mezmez (6 يونيو 2014)

لماذا توضع باسوارد للملف


----------



## mezmez (6 يونيو 2014)

لا يوجد اي باسوارد في الملف المحمل ارجو وضعه في الموضوع


----------



## ايار اونصال (7 يونيو 2014)

تسلم ​


----------



## رامي كراجة (27 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## Menaji (27 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## tariqsa (28 يونيو 2014)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

ليه كلمة مرور 

عموماً : بخصوص الاستطلاع ( لن تستطيع معرفة رأيي في موضوعك او مشاركاتك الا بعد استخدام الباسورد !!! )


----------



## أشرف إسماعيل (8 يوليو 2014)

thank you


----------



## Metallica_boy (23 يوليو 2014)

مشكوووور


----------



## hocine8 (25 يوليو 2014)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii mo ami


----------



## ahmed bakry (26 يوليو 2014)

thanks eeee


----------



## Production Eng (21 أغسطس 2014)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## AMRAOUI (29 أغسطس 2014)

meci


----------



## 4277 reda moha (5 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرااااااا


----------



## zazmad04 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (12 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
:20:


----------



## modern_love (12 أكتوبر 2014)

احنا اسفين يا ابو صلاح 
الموقع مش بيحمل بعد 23 صفحة شكر


----------



## علاء الراوي (14 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## المخترع الاول (21 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## خالد ابوهليل (7 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## AlShwaiat (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر​


----------



## hopa_sh (14 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (30 نوفمبر 2014)

جاري التحميل , بورك فيك مهندسنا ,

اخوك / م. أحمد الفيفي - مكة


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (6 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (7 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hasssn1 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الف الف شكررررررررر


----------



## messenger_159 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## mezmez (15 ديسمبر 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## amrteleb (16 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا استاذ صلاح​


----------



## هتلرزمانى (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا حبيبى


----------



## على المهدى (17 ديسمبر 2014)

شكر بدون مشاهده تحياتى


----------



## لالا 3 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور ولكن ملفاتك لا زالت تحتاج باسوور


----------



## عفيفي عزت (4 يناير 2015)

thanks


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

انت رجل مميز


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## asemelsaid (11 يناير 2015)

رجاء من الادارة غلق الموضوع يوجد باس وورد على التحميل وصاحب الموضوع لا يرد على الاعضاء 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bakeell (23 يناير 2015)

شششششششكراً


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (2 فبراير 2015)

ماهو يا إما إحنا شاربين حاجة .... يا إما الناس اللى جربت الموقع وحملت مخبية حاجة ... شكراً لعدم إرفاق الباسوورد ... وبالتالى عدم التحميل


----------



## s4954 (5 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## envoy20 (21 فبراير 2015)

Shukran


----------



## bahimans (25 فبراير 2015)

qmvh


----------



## bahimans (25 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (18 مارس 2015)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## simfox (28 مارس 2015)

شكرا للك اخي الكريم​
​


----------



## majid0261 (4 أبريل 2015)

ما هو ال password ?​


----------



## mohamed_atia113 (13 مايو 2015)

الف شكر يا قائد


----------



## Mohanadgh76 (14 مايو 2015)

شكرا للك اخي الكريم​


----------



## yasseryossryy (14 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a7medsamir2020 (14 مايو 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## nartnart (26 مايو 2015)

بارك الله بك


----------



## mohamed_atia113 (27 مايو 2015)

thanks


----------



## على المهدى (30 مايو 2015)

الله


----------



## yasseryossryy (30 مايو 2015)

الف مليون شكر على المجهود


----------



## boufellaga (31 مايو 2015)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## AMRAOUI (1 يونيو 2015)

salah_design قال:


> هذه المجموعة الاولى من مكتبة 3d
> التحميل من المرفقات
> وضع رد قبل التحميل[TE]
> شكرا


----------



## AMRAOUI (1 يونيو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## rimacaza (8 يونيو 2015)

اشكرا يا اخ​


----------



## محمد ابن غزة (27 يونيو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## مجدى عمر عمر (10 أغسطس 2015)

what amazing


----------



## alia10 (22 أغسطس 2015)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## pasha0 (28 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيـــــــرا أخي الكريم


----------



## cobra00 (8 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## radach (11 أكتوبر 2015)

baraka allah fi 3omrek

​


----------



## radach (21 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي

​


----------



## marouane.dz (2 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا اخي


----------



## حسن الكردى (13 يناير 2016)

شكرا


----------



## engineer (14 يناير 2016)

مغلق لعدم توفر كلمة السر الخاصة بتحميل الملفات


----------

